# Kinda bummed that we had sex tonight



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I was hoping to have a nice time tomorrow with the wife because we were going to have the house to ourselves. Normally during the week we have kids about. Since we both work at home, we will have the place to ourselves. I'm thinking hot and wild sex tomorrow. Unfortunately the wife was turned on so we had passionate, active sex tonight. It was a great time, but we could have had wilder sex with a house to ourselves. Am I the only nut job to think like this or can others relate? Who knows when we'll have a house to ourselves for hours at a time?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I was hoping to have a nice time tomorrow with the wife because we were going to have the house to ourselves. Normally during the week we have kids about. Since we both work at home, we will have the place to ourselves. I'm thinking hot and wild sex tomorrow. Unfortunately the wife was turned on so we had passionate, active sex tonight. It was a great time, but we could have had wilder sex with a house to ourselves. Am I the only nut job to think like this or can others relate? Who knows when we'll have a house to ourselves for hours at a time?


You're only partially nuts.

You had great sex--be glad about that.

But yeah, my wife is a great one to let an empty-house opportunity slip through her fingers. Empty house to me automatically means game on, mostly because it's rare. Empty house to her means bupkis.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

What's stopping you from having wild sex tomorrow too?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> What's stopping you from having wild sex tomorrow too?


That would be the wife. We have an active sex life, but her libido will only allow for 4 to 5 times in a week max. We did it Mon and Tues so far, so 3 days in a row of sex is highly improbable.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> .....I'm thinking hot and wild sex tomorrow. Unfortunately the wife was turned on so we had passionate, active sex tonight. It was a great time, but we could have had wilder sex with a house to ourselves. Am I the only nut job to think like this or can others relate?.....





Plan 9 from OS said:


> ....We have an active sex life, but her libido will only allow for 4 to 5 times in a week max. We did it Mon and Tues so far, so 3 days in a row of sex is highly improbable.


This is definitely a first world problem. You are looking at you glass as half full, most of the rest of us would see your glass as overflowing. Count your blessing and cherish your wife. I assure you it could be a lot worse.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh wow. I'm approaching 9 months dry spell - haven even seen her naked during this time. I wanna say stop whinging but we all have our own relative problems - the point is put it in perspective !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

:iagree::iagree:

His glass really IS overflowing! I have a glass but its bone dry.

All the more reason for TAM to have a 'Sexless Marriage' Forum!


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

You COULD try and convince yourself that she was thinking about all-day sex too and got so turned on she couldn't wait. It'll be easier for you than the probable reality that she preempted your plan with one of her own. 

Never underestimate the female capacity to nest. For many, a kid-free day is an opportunity to paint, repair, rearrange or purchase new 'twigs' and shiny things. Hubbies with recently drained bàll sacks are more amenable to this.


Your cunning plan was usurped by a cunning plan of her own. A domestic coup. 

Smart wife!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> You COULD try and convince yourself that she was thinking about all-day sex too and got so turned on she couldn't wait. It'll be easier for you than the probable reality that she preempted your plan with one of her own.
> 
> Never underestimate the female capacity to nest. For many, a kid-free day is an opportunity to paint, repair, rearrange or purchase new 'twigs' and shiny things. Hubbies with recently drained bàll sacks are more amenable to this.
> 
> ...


And in my case that will be partially true. She plans on spending the whole day spring cleaning. She didn't get the idea to spring clean parts of the house out of the blue because we have a kid free house - we've been working on plans to spring clean and doing home improvements since January. However, she did see an opportunity to get more done during the week than she previously planned.

Don't get me wrong, she was definitely turned on last night and I know she was into it. But I also think that she made a calculation too.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> That would be the wife. We have an active sex life, but her libido will only allow for 4 to 5 times in a week max. We did it Mon and Tues so far, so 3 days in a row of sex is highly improbable.


What are you trying to do Dawg, make a lot of folks here feel like crap?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> What are you trying to do Dawg, make a lot of folks here feel like crap?


No, that's happilymarried25 who will have a whole night of sex and who has sex multiple times a day on weekends...

I know when people read what I have they wonder why I post my issues. But when I look at how some of the others on the SIM forum live, I wonder how can I get to their level. Kendall's right, it's all relative.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

On the bright side, you had sex last night. If you hadn't, your wife's agenda for today may have eliminated the chance, so you might not have gotten any today anyway. And there is still a chance you will.

And yes, it's relative. I may have sex daily or more on average now, but I am also "making up for" 24 years in a sexless marriage. I wouldn't trade what I have now, but I'd have been pretty happy with 3x a week during all those years!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

That's why planning and anticipation can raise the intensity of your sex life. What I would have done is tell her, "honey, I want sex tonight too, but if we wait until tomorrow, when we're alone we'll make it extra special."
I know easier said than done 
However, showing your wife you have control over your penis and get her mind on sex with you for 24 more hours is a REAL TURN ON for a woman.
At least that's my experience.

You hit a double. If you waited on the pitch you could have hit a home run over the fence. You still scored though, but your stats could be better


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

No kids around and have the home all day alone. Your gonna get action for sure.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> You COULD try and convince yourself that she was thinking about all-day sex too and got so turned on she couldn't wait. It'll be easier for you than the probable reality that she preempted your plan with one of her own.
> 
> Never underestimate the female capacity to nest. For many, a kid-free day is an opportunity to paint, repair, rearrange or purchase new 'twigs' and shiny things. Hubbies with recently drained bàll sacks are more amenable to this.
> 
> ...



Restraining Order


You are hereby ordered to keep your mouth shut 
and divulge no further insights into the minds of wives!

Failure to do so may result in negative actions, the depth and scope of which will not be revealed at this time, but may include your wife being contacted and instructed not to drain your balls for a long period of time.​


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Restraining Order
> 
> 
> You are hereby ordered to keep your mouth shut
> ...


Haha - I don't currently have a wife (the balls doth overfloweth).

I shalk, therefore, indulge the caveman until I next have to wave him bye-bye and prostitute myself to the dictates of due consideration. 

It's a sacrifice,, but remembering to sit down gingerly gets tiresome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> For many, a kid-free day is an opportunity to paint, repair, rearrange or purchase new 'twigs' and shiny things. Hubbies with recently drained bàll sacks are more amenable to this.




You might wind up getting f*cked today after all, Plan. Just not the way you'd planned.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinda bummed that we had sex tonight

First man in history to utter these depressing words. :scratchhead:

An intervention is on order and you need to surrender your man card to HR immediately til you get your balls back and your apparent brain injury heals :rofl:


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

This is like millonairs complaining becuase they're not billionaires.



(and I"m on minimum wage)


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

GTdad said:


> You might wind up getting f*cked today after all, Plan. Just not the way you'd planned.


Moi?

I'm already beyond redemption. One more kicking would just be lost in the morass.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Primary focus of the thread is that we lost out on the opportunity to utilize an empty house. There was a good consolation prize though.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Neither of you failed to recognize the opportunity of the empty house, it's just that you both had different ideas of how to make use of the opportunity.

I recommend grinning from ear to ear about getting your balls drained, get up super early in the morning, and GTFO of the house before you wind up cleaning something. Fishing awaits!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> That would be the wife. We have an active sex life, but her libido will only allow for 4 to 5 times in a week max. We did it Mon and Tues so far, so 3 days in a row of sex is highly improbable.


That's why God invented wine


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

As luck would have it, we had the house to ourselves again today. We ended up having some awesome sex over lunch. I guess it worked out in the end.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah c'mon - close this thread and lock it away in a cold dark place never to be flaunted again to those of us who brag we got lucky last year !


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I was hoping to have a nice time tomorrow with the wife because we were going to have the house to ourselves. Normally during the week we have kids about. Since we both work at home, we will have the place to ourselves. I'm thinking hot and wild sex tomorrow. Unfortunately the wife was turned on so we had passionate, active sex tonight. It was a great time, but we could have had wilder sex with a house to ourselves. Am I the only nut job to think like this or can others relate? Who knows when we'll have a house to ourselves for hours at a time?


At first I just thought you meant you wanted more of a build up, because I assumed you could have sex on both days. After reading a response of yours later in the thread, I see that your wife probably will not be interested in having sex the next day.

I definitely know the feeling you are talking about as my wife used to also be every other day kind of woman. Whether it be my guilt of not wanting to overstay my welcome and try two nights in a row, or just her never initiating sex and leaving it up to me. Either way, we were an every other night couple. I'd definitely prefer to have hot wild sex without the kids around over quiet passionate sex, but the little ones knocking on the door crying because their brother punched them.

I did't know it at the time, but the every other day sex always left me depressed afterwards because I knew I would have to wait a whole day to be intimate with her again. I hated that feeling.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Coldie said:


> At first I just thought you meant you wanted more of a build up, because I assumed you could have sex on both days. After reading a response of yours later in the thread, I see that your wife probably will not be interested in having sex the next day.
> 
> I definitely know the feeling you are talking about as my wife used to also be every other day kind of woman. Whether it be my guilt of not wanting to overstay my welcome and try two nights in a row, or just her never initiating sex and leaving it up to me. Either way, we were an every other night couple. I'd definitely prefer to have hot wild sex without the kids around over quiet passionate sex, but the little ones knocking on the door crying because their brother punched them.
> 
> I did't know it at the time, but the every other day sex always left me depressed afterwards because I knew I would have to wait a whole day to be intimate with her again. I hated that feeling.


You get where I'm coming from. I don't have the depressed feeling on days we don't have it like you experienced, but I will feel antsy. I have to supplement between times of intimacy with the wife. Primary focus was and has been effectively utilizing an empty house. My latest update was to be a good news story for my thread. 

On a related note, I was against a special SIM subforum for sexless or near sexless relationships. However, my "issues" are not the same as others who opined in this thread, but they are still issues to me. So count my vote - give us a new subforum for sexlessness, OR create a subforum for those of us who have a healthy sex life but are trying to make it better. I'm getting the feeling that I'm a minority case, so I'm more than willing to have a subforum created for those who want to improve upon an already good thing.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OR create a subforum for those of us who have a healthy sex life but are trying to make it better. .


ok, I would sign up for that one, that's for sure.


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Planet 9 from OS

Please do not get upset with my reply;

I read a lot of your post and I am always mad for your wife. It seems that no matter how much she gives you in the sexual department you are never satisfied:scratchhead:

Im not a man and i do not understand the strong sexual urges you guys have, but man is there ever enough sex for you.

I guess I feel this way because my husband is like you. Always want me sexually and more and more like he will never gets enough.

Do not get me wrong I like sex but damn when is it ever enough.

I sorry this is turning into a rant.. I can explain my anger.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> Planet 9 from OS
> 
> Please do not get upset with my reply;
> 
> ...


No.

I would trade it all for a little more.


----------



## Nemo9nemo (Aug 16, 2013)

Geez....op is really lucky yet brag...the last time we had the house for ourselves for whole 1 week, guess what?? We never had sex not to mention any wild sex in the living room that I dream of. We both worked during the day then when night time came, I dressed up in this quite sexy lingerie my HB didn't even clue in , then I told him to give me a massage, all he did was massage my shoulder blades for 10 min then he went to bed because he has to get up early the next morning to work...&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

When is it ever enough................

It takes what maybe 15 to 20 minutes out of your day.

Im sorry, but I found a way that only took 20 minutes of my time everyday that would make my Wife very happy, I would have no problem sparing that time up.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Personal said:


> Unfortunately my wife was made redundant on New Years Eve, so I have enjoyed having her home (since I work out of my home office) for *lunchtime sex* while the kids are at school.
> 
> Yesterday my wife was offered a role she's going to accept, unfortunately this will see the end of our weekday *lunchtime fun*.


Better known as Funch.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

luvinhim said:


> Planet 9 from OS
> 
> Please do not get upset with my reply;
> 
> ...


I'm a woman and I say...no. There is no such thing as enough or too much sex. Ever. I believe in using any and every chance to have sex to have sex. 



> I guess I feel this way because my husband is like you. Always want me sexually and more and more like he will never gets enough.


This is a GOOD thing. Sex, passion, lust...they're meant to be expressed and often. In my opinion, they should be expressed as often as possible, even to the embarrassment of those within sight. 



> Do not get me wrong I like sex but damn when is it ever enough.
> 
> I sorry this is turning into a rant.. I can explain my anger.


To me there is no such thing as getting "enough" of my husband. I may not always be able to have sex with him as often as I like, his work schedule is crazy busy and I'm in school, but man...there just isn't a point either during or after sex where I'm like, "You know...I think I've had enough of you for a while." If anything, after sex I'm like, "That was amazing...how long til you're up for round two? (Yes, penis pun intended.)"

I can not at all relate to the feeling of having too much sex.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

C2W, you explained well what I didn't in my admittedly glib response. In many cases I will feel insatiable when it comes to wanting intimacy with my wife. I too think it's a good thing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> Planet 9 from OS
> 
> Please do not get upset with my reply;
> 
> ...



Luvinhim--I think you may be seeing a bit of your own experience coloring your view of the issue being presented here. Your husband is pushing your boundaries beyond what you're comfortable with as far as activities. That's a little different from just "more sex".

I think what people are saying here in response to you is that more quantity is a good thing, assuming everything done is mutually enjoyable.


----------

